# whos the best unsigned rapper alive? check this freestyle. post links, post responces



## beardo (Feb 1, 2010)

check this video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er8HBGqbmWQ&feature=PlayList&p=5FD747461DA082C8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3


----------



## Z0oted (Feb 1, 2010)

look up hoodlym, he has a song called ape shyt.


----------



## gimmenobammerweed (Sep 1, 2010)

tupac still waiting for him to come out of retirement


----------



## medicalsb420 (Sep 1, 2010)

yer boi is nice for sure... but that aint no freestyle as in off the head... not by a long shot. ask him, he'll tell you


----------



## AzNsOuLjAh27 (Sep 1, 2010)

spit fiya is the best unsigned rapper alive.
Freestyle:
[video=youtube;bNtdJG-3xlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNtdJG-3xlg[/video]
http://dubcnn.com/media/audio/spitfiya-artofstorytelling/
http://www.dubcnn.com/media/audio/spitfiya-drop/

Or Papoose, but he is off and on. some say he fell off, but i think hes just keeping the goods for the album.
[video=youtube;xvoGj2r5aRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvoGj2r5aRQ[/video]


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;4yCeqM6W4iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yCeqM6W4iQ[/video]


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 9, 2010)

beardo said:


> check this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er8HBGqbmWQ&feature=PlayList&p=5FD747461DA082C8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3


Best unsigned rappers are "Dr Dre"/"snoop dogg"/"ludacris". Just because the are not singned and are producers who sign others.
There are more but i cant remember at the moment.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;Fj3dC96HBus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj3dC96HBus&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThePostman (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToZUIdbgqjE
Lowkey again 
I find this better than Papoose' alphabet assassin


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 9, 2010)

Basically Lowkey is the shit.

[video=youtube;RJc1-EDHzVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJc1-EDHzVs[/video]


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;uelHwf8o7_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 9, 2010)

SIR SMOKER said:


> [video=youtube;uelHwf8o7_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U&feature=player_embedded[/video]


Dude "love the way you lie" and "forget about Dre" are dope songs, no doubt. But I think the intention is to discover unknown artists? Everyone in America knows these two songs like the back of their hand. Every lyric of both songs. Hence the 90million + views alone for this last one. But if you're from Scotland than I guess its different.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 9, 2010)

ftpstrangr said:


> Dude "love the way you lie" and "forget about Dre" are dope songs, no doubt. But I think the intention is to discover unknown artists? Everyone in America knows these two songs like the back of their hand. Every lyric of both songs. Hence the 90million + views alone for this last one. But if you're from Scotland than I guess its different.


No its no different over here as we get the tracks as soon as they are released just like the USA.
Same day.


----------



## chiko (Sep 11, 2010)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/tommyspitz#p/a/u/1/9Jp8rO2J31A[/video]http://www.youtube.com/user/tommyspitz#p/a/u/1/9Jp8rO2J31A


----------

